
What is HTML5? - gmateo
http://radar.oreilly.com/2011/07/what-is-html5.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+oreilly%2Fnews+%28O%27Reilly+News+and+Commentary%29
======
GrooveStomp
Very thorough introduction that emphasizes the right points. I like the
author's dislike of the canvas element - and specifically his description of
why he dislikes it, and how he ultimately accepts it and encourages it's use
as a way to further web standards.

I'll recommend this read to any of my technically-oriented friends who ask me
about html5 in the future.

